# Want Mercury 945 sound drivers



## lifezbeautifull (Jul 23, 2008)

Want sound drivers for Mercury 945 mother board


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From what I can find on the limited info you gave, you need the Realtek AC97 Codecs.
This requires the MS UAA driver to be installed first:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html

Then try this link for the Audio:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Thanks,
Bill


----------

